
Cilantro Haters, It’s Not Your Fault - Anon84
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/dining/14curious.html?ref=science
======
davidw
Huh... odd... Cilantro leaves are not used much at all here in northern Italy
(to my knowledge), although the seeds are used, occasionally.

